# BASRA | Basra Investment Commission HQ | 10 fl | 56 m | U/C



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Design Group has been appointed for the design of one of the most iconic landmarks in the major city of Basrah south of Iraq. The 15-floor building is intended to host the headquarter offices of Basrah Investment Commission and its 400 employees. The mission was to design a building that communicates the vision and objectives of the client, and expresses the rich heritage of basrah and Iraq in a very contemporary architectural language. As a gateway for investment and reconstruction efforts in post-war Iraq, the building communicates strength, openness, deep roots, futuristic outlook in one of the most significant landmarks defining Basrah’s skyline.


:cheers::cheers:


----------

